# Does anyone REALLY think New Mexico beats utahutes?



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Really? Does anyone really think this will happen? It won't be close. utahutes by 15. freck!

And the Cougs will blow out Colorado State. That won't be close either.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

It won't be New Mexico that does them in... at least thats what I think but since we're not voting on it, I guess its probably ok to tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I think New Mexico is a total trap game and could easily be a game that Utah could lose. Do I think New Mexico will win, No. I think the Utes will squeak out a win, but barely. BYU rolls over CSU.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I think it depends on what ute team showes up just like on any other week. I think that New Mexico does have a chance to take them out if the utes go into the game knowing that theyre going to win. Ive seen some very good play from the utes this year, But I have also seen a little very sloppy play. Coming off the bye week they better bring their A-game from here on out. 

On Byu, Depends on the same things. 1-2 sloppy plays can completely turn a game around!!!

I do think that both games will be blowouts, but wouldnt be completely suprised if they werent!!!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I think New Mexico could do it. they always play the utes tuff.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Utes win by at least two scores, Cougs once again look beatable (against a weak opponent) and Texas wins at least one TD.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> It won't be New Mexico that does them in... at least thats what I think but since we're not voting on it, I guess its probably ok to tell me I'm wrong.


Perhaps you should not watch the game in fact if you just sit there with your TV off i'm sure someone else will come by and turn it on for you.. :wink:

And no i dont think NM will beat them... though they have struggled with them in the past... should be a fun game to watch...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > It won't be New Mexico that does them in... at least thats what I think but since we're not voting on it, I guess its probably ok to tell me I'm wrong.
> ...


You could be on to something.... since it doesn't apply to me directly. Perhaps I could do something enjoyable like go hunting, fishing or do anything outdoors. The game is bound to be as exciting as pushing A or B for what candidate you want to wreck the country for the next four years. :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> I think New Mexico is a total trap game and could easily be a game that Utah could lose. Do I think New Mexico will win, No. I think the Utes will squeak out a win, but barely. BYU rolls over CSU.


I agree on the U/NM; however I am dsigusted with the Y and be surprised if they win 9 games this year -)O(-


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

NM beats the Utes by 17.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> NM beats the Utes by 17.


Pass the reefer buddy!! :mrgreen:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> NM beats the Utes by 17.


 :roll: You sound bitter. Change your avatar to a Y logo, you are embarressing thee Colts as if they are not doing a good enough job themselves. :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

STEVO said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > NM beats the Utes by 17.
> ...


Not that I care or really believe it, but NM was your previous spoiler in 2003 I believe and is always a tough game.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Yep. UNM 21-17 over Utah. In the books, baby! :mrgreen: If that doesn't happen, then I'll say Utah 28-21 over UNM.

Either way, I think it will be a close game. It will come down to who has the most turnovers.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Utes win by at least two scores, Cougs once again look beatable (against a weak opponent) and Texas wins at least one TD.


Good prediction. About the only one that looks good to me.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > NM beats the Utes by 17.
> ...


Why you gotta hate?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> > Utes win by at least two scores, Cougs once again look beatable (against a weak opponent) and Texas wins at least one TD.
> ...


So much for looking good on those predictions. 1 out of 3, not impressed. :? :roll:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Not looking too good. Come on Uters!!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

A win is a win but that was very ugly... :shock:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> A win is a win but that was very ugly... :shock:


True that, it is pretty tough to have a purty game against NM, the defense just really makes things tough, props to the Utes.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

what the bandwagon avatar, huge29???? jk. what a sweet game that was. too bad both teams from utah looked like hail tonight


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> what the bandwagon avatar, huge29???? jk. what a sweet game that was. too bad both teams from utah looked like hail tonight


No bandwagon here, I am not a fan of anyone, just your typical hater who likes to be classless and rub losses in fan's faces.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

While the Y really sucked it up, Utes just pulled it off too, Longhorns choked.......but, did anyone see USU take down the big H? WOW! Has the big H fallen just that much or is USU really going to keep 1A status?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i had to work, but i heard about it. good for them, thats a huge win for usu.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

So what do's this mean for Utah? Oh, and how 'bout them Jazz?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

NM definately had the Utes number, but the UTES still came out with the win. I was surprised that BYU didn't beat CSU by at least two touch downs. I believe the BYU's defense sucks this year.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> NM definately had the Utes number, but the UTES still came out with the win. I was surprised that BYU didn't beat CSU by at least two touch downs. I believe the BYU's defense sucks this year.


Wait what was the score when we played NM? Oh thats right it was 21-3. So according to yote logic that means BYU is better than Utah. I'm just saying...


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

What was the score when the UTES played CSU :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm just saying also. :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Here you go again using that same logic. :roll: My point is that when one team kills another and another team and another team beat them by less, its not that the first team is better. Its just the way it is... Your logic doesnt work...


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

My logic is the best logic we have on this forum.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> My logic is the best logic we have on this forum.


How many disagree with this statement? You should start a poll, for real.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > NM definately had the Utes number, but the UTES still came out with the win. I was surprised that BYU didn't beat CSU by at least two touch downs. I believe the BYU's defense sucks this year.
> ...


Pretty interesting how certain teams can blow away better teams, yet really struggle against inferior foes consistently against certain schemes like the 3-3-5. BTW The Y's game vs NM should have been much closer, if not for that hoax block in the back penalty against NM on the TD called back.....blah blah blah, it is fun to bullshiz back and forth, but fortunately it is all decided on the field.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

BYU, I believe would have had a close game in NM also and remember NM got robbed of one touchdown.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

New Mexico almost pulled that one off against the Utes. No where as much scoring as I had expected, but both teams looked pretty mistake-prone. Maybe Utah was just saving their A game for TCU.

BYU's defense looked pretty bad this week (and last week). The offense looked pretty good except for a couple stupid mistakes (fumble and int returned for TDs). Take those two turnovers away and it takes the wind out of CSU's sails. I guess that's the way the ball bounces. :roll: The turnovers the last three games have been killing BYU. 

It also sounds like they have been bitten pretty bad by the injury bug on defense. Didn't they only have two "starters" playing most of the game and have to go to like the 4th man on the depth charts on cornerbacks? Those boys need to toughen up a bunch or they are going to tire their offense out. Fortunately, the offense has been able to simply outscore the opponent in the shootouts this week and last week.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

The problem with BYU is the same one they've had for the past several years, lack of depth in the secondary. When guys start getting hurt they really struggle.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> I think New Mexico is a total trap game and could easily be a game that Utah could lose. Do I think New Mexico will win, No. I think the Utes will squeak out a win, but barely. BYU rolls over CSU.


Well I was half right, BYU didn't roll CSU like I thought they would. :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Since Jahan is keeping score :wink: I kind of called both of those games--not that it matters, but the Y will not hold teams <20 pts the rest of the year is my guess, they will have a squeeker vs AFA and SDSU, well the Y does not suck that bad, and vs the U, I think after they play TCU will offer pretty good insight into that game--I say the U vs TCU wins by 2, but very tough to call; PS what channel is that game on? I could not find it anywhere on the Comcast guide last night, I expected VS, but they show bull riding that night???


Huge29 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > I think New Mexico is a total trap game and could easily be a game that Utah could lose. Do I think New Mexico will win, No. I think the Utes will squeak out a win, but barely. BYU rolls over CSU.
> ...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I say the U vs TCU wins by 2, but very tough to call; PS what channel is that game on?


I just found it CBS College Sports


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Did anyone else notice Brent Casteel flipping the NM defender the bird when he scored his TD?

Watch at 5:12 in the vid. The quality is pretty low.


----------

